

Google’s Maps Engine Pro Aims To Help Small Businesses Visualize Location Data - lukashed
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/21/google-introduces-maps-engine-pro-a-5-per-usermo-service-to-help-businesses-make-decisions-using-location-data/

======
MrGando
Instagis is much more mature than this, and it's not only visualization.

[http://www.instagis.com/](http://www.instagis.com/)

------
drakaal
This could be titled. Google launches Microsoft MapPoint Competitor.

MapPoint never had any marketing but is an amazing tool for doing neat things
with maps and data.

